# some new pics of my beautiful gaining girl



## skinnie minnie (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi,
I finally had a rare moment to send along some new pictures of my most favorite lady in the world. Especailly because I know the wonderful people here might appreciate it. She's still slowly and surely gaining...it's been fun!And I think she looks absolutely beyond fantastic. (just MY opinion of course) She looks sexier and sexier to me all the time , and I love her more and more each day.........!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

Pretty gal... LOVE the dress!!


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 12, 2007)

She's got nice thick legs...a sturdy base to build upon!


----------



## skinnie minnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, it's a very pretty dress. Especially when worn by such a beautiful big shapely lady. Of course she has almost outgrown it now. But that's ok. I love to go shopping with her and have her try on new things for me. I sure wish we could go back to yesteryear when women were able to wear such pretty things more often. Nowadays it seems it's only proper for them to dress like that for formal gatherings or important work functions. I know it's more comfortable for them, and I don't blame them a bit, but women dress like men now. :-( I guess I'm getting old.....................


----------



## BigCutieMeg (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock on!!! and good job with the gaining!!! Good luck, I wish you two great success!! :happy:


----------



## skinnie minnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Big Cutie Meg. We are both SO very happy together. And I DO believe she finds it just as exciting to be gaining as I find her gaining to be. Maybe it's because it makes me so...well SO happy! And I have no problem showing her how much I love her just the way she is. Because I DO. It is just the ultimate "everything" to me to see her becoming a very beautiful VERY large and sexy lady. She is definitely the woman of my dreams. I am very lucky.


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2011)

What a fine and regal looking lady! No doubt about it, she's the queen of your heart! You need a classic old song. Here!

The Turtles(way before Ninjas!)-Happy Together http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kfrgeGzKgc

This one's sweet, too!:happy:


----------



## skinnie minnie (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, she is a vey regal and loving woman. And I am old enough to remember that song quite well, and it does suit us to a "T" Thanks for bringing it to my attention. I will have to play it for my lady and myself so we can dance to it together in the living room!


----------



## imfree (Jan 31, 2011)

skinnie minnie said:


> Yes, she is a vey regal and loving woman. And I am old enough to remember that song quite well, and it does suit us to a "T" Thanks for bringing it to my attention. I will have to play it for my lady and myself so we can dance to it together in the living room!



Sweet! We've all been blessed, then.:happy:


----------



## HugeFan (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah....nice enough dress, but that's a man wearing it. I assume people knew that, and we're just playing along with the whole 'skinnie minnie' and his 'lady' alter-ego. 

Plenty of room here for fiction and role-play, as most of your other posts have been restrained to....it can just be a bit off-putting when you try to blur the lines.


----------



## skinnie minnie (Feb 2, 2011)

I am stunned and well, I don't know whether to take this last post as a compliment or an insult. I am NOT clever enough to roleplay so very well, and I'm pretty sure my girlfriend would be very hurt to know someone thinks she is am man in a dress. I cropped her face out of these pics because I want her to remain anonymous. SHE took these pictures of herself, for ME. And she has no idea that they are here at dimensions mag. She knows nothing of skinnie minnie or my involvement here. She only knows that I love her, she loves me, and we are a happy couple. PLEASE believe me when I tell you...this is all true. You are free to take my word or not.


----------



## copasgrande (Feb 2, 2011)

what nonsense! Skinnie, Dont mind that "person". This is a lovely lady, no one is really in question of that! And for the record, on a previous post of yours, I used to dress like that EVERY, it can be done. That being said, it is difficult, the heels caused foot problems, as i did work as hard as most men while wearing them. Also, people feel the need to question you all the time as to why you dress like that. It get old, so I traded it all in and now wear jeans everywhere, but I miss dressing like a woman.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 2, 2011)

HugeFan said:


> Yeah....nice enough dress, but that's a man wearing it. I assume people knew that, and we're just playing along with the whole 'skinnie minnie' and his 'lady' alter-ego.
> 
> Plenty of room here for fiction and role-play, as most of your other posts have been restrained to....it can just be a bit off-putting when you try to blur the lines.



 That body shape does not look like it belongs to a man at all! Wow!


----------



## skinnie minnie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you copasgrande VERY much for your support. I appreciate it very much. And it IS a shame that people would actually question you about your "dress" style. And flats work for me!!


----------



## skinnie minnie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you happyface83. You are correct! WOW! is how I feel about her,She is VERY sexy and shapely indeed. There are other pictures of her here that I have posted if people want to check them out if they have any doubts as to her "real' gender. Just search for posts by skinnie minnie. Thanks again everybody.


----------

